# Antares Digital, Can they be trusted?



## BKSinAZ (Oct 29, 2004)

Thinking of purchasing from them, but never used them before. I normally use newegg. Is Antares a trust worthy company? Anyone have bad issues with them?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

While I can't say I've ever heard of them, they do get very good reviews on resellerratings.......http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Antares_Digital_Antares_Computing_Inc


----------

